# Hey Mike at Bikes Direct



## the steve (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi,
I had a question about the weight for one of the road bikes on your website. it is the "'07-08 CarbonStay Motobecane Sprintour Ultegra 30 speed Road Bike thanks


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

the steve said:


> Hi,
> I had a question about the weight for one of the road bikes on your website. it is the "'07-08 CarbonStay Motobecane Sprintour Ultegra 30 speed Road Bike thanks


I do not know for sure and it depends on many factors
My guess is 18 to 19 lbs on the Sprintour

I agree in large part with Trek on this question

as they say on their web site

"Why aren't the weights listed in the specs on the website?

We understand that this is an important piece of information that many riders factor into their buying decision. We have chosen not to post weights on the website for a couple of reasons: 

1. It is probably most accurate for a rider to simply weigh a bike in a shop as opposed to us listing it on the website, because there are many variables that affect the weight of the bike- i.e.- frame size, decal/color options (some designs weigh more than others, with or without pedals, and production/component variables. Tires vary widely in weight, even though they come out of the same mold- same with tubes. The actual tubing and weld material can vary a good bit, depending on the style of the welder and the amount of weld rod added. Bottom line, we would have two choices, estimate heavy so we would never be called liars, or go light, knowing that we would be wrong on occasion.

2. Many of our competitors do list bike weights, and we know that they are not accurate - i.e., we know they have chosen to list a lighter weight than 99% of customers would be likely to get. For the rider simply looking on the internet, Trek bikes may not compare as favorably as they would if you actually weighed actual bikes. 

3. Last, we encourage riders to remember that anyone can make a bike lighter, but Trek will only sell bikes that are 'responsibly light', meaning that all the components have passed strict impact and fatigue testing. We spec our bikes to be safe and last a long time, so be sure to compare company warranties when you are comparing weights. "

In the future on some race bikes; le Champion and Fly class; we intend to get certified weights by size

On most popular bikes; we feel it is close enough to know that bikes with similar specs have similar weights - no matter what the brand is. As everyone knows; most popular bikes are made by the same factories using the same components.

mike


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Do you have any plans on selling road bikes built with SRAM rival/force?


----------



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

You know, there may be a business reason not to publish approximate weights, but it will help your reputation. Instead of always advertising on your website "16 pounds nominal" when that is like a 48CM frame.

I think with online bikes, its different than Trek because a big part of the buyers are trying to make informed decisions to buy your product instead of a big name brand, and should get some real factual specifications instead of baloney.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

taikuodo

a board member bought and weighed a BD's bike, it was less than the advertise weight, what do you make of that?

i'm awaiting my immortal force, i will try to weight, we'll see.

i don't understand why so many people are bashing BD, is it a cult?

the I.F. will be my first road bike, i will try to give my honest opinions


----------

